

Social Problems in Computer Science - sanj
http://geekfeminism.org/2010/10/03/social-problems-in-computer-science/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
From the last time this was submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1553164>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1644035> <\- This one has comments

